# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: چگونگی ست کردن و به راه انداختن یک آدرس ip valid

## nilidelphi

با سلام 
من واسه شرکت یه آی پی ولید از یکی از ISP ها خریدم
یه سرور دارم با دوتا کارت شبکه که اولی با آی پی 192.168.1.253هست که به شبکه ام وصل است(یعنی به بقیه کامپیوتر های شرکت)
و کارت شبکه دوم  که به مودم وصل هست روی آی پی اتوماتیک هست(آی پی مودم 192.168.1.1 هست و مودم به کارت شبکه ام اجازه نمیده که آی پی دستی بزارم یعنی وقتی کارت شبکه دوم رو بصورت دستی آی پی میدم به ایترنت نمیتونم وصل بشم)

حالا من میخوام آدرس آی پی ولیدی که خریدم  رو روی  کارت شبکه دوم ست کنم تا بتونم از بیرون ریموت کنم.

آی پی ولید من تو رنج   78.38.x.x    هست.
حالا من من تو ADD کردن آی  پی ولید روی کارت شبکه دوم مشکلی ندارم ست میشه ولی از بیرون ریموت نمیشه.
آیا باید تنظیمات مودم رو تغییر بدم؟
اینم بگم که تنظیمات فایروال هم درسته.
اگه میشه بهم کمک کنید.
راستی من نمیخوام آدرس آی پی ولیدم روی مودو ست بشه.
چرا مودم به آی پی هایی که بصورت دستی ست میشه جواب نمیده؟


لطف میکنید به سوالات من جواب بدین.
بسیار متشکرم

----------


## Mask

تو مودمت قسمت DHCP رو غیر فعال کن. تا مودم آی پی تولید نکنه.

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست گرامی این کار رو کردم ولی جواب نداد.نمیدونم از چیه مودممه
راستی جواب اون یکی سوالامو هم اگه میدونید بدین لطفا

تشکرات فراوان

----------


## nilidelphi

از دوستان کسی عنایت نداره به ما؟؟؟؟
اگه میدونید دریغ نکنید لطفا

----------


## ircast

با سلام
تیک گزینه ppp ipextention رو توی مودمت فعال کن( البته ممکنه املای این گزینه رو درست ننوشته باشم)
یا میتونی از کانکشن pppoe استفاده کنی در ویندوز که اولی منطقی تره
موفق باشید

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست عزیز من که تو مودمم چنین گزینه ای نتونستم پیدا کنم
تو کدوم قسمت قرار داره؟؟؟
کسی میتونه قدم به قدم روش ست کردن آی پی ولید رو بگه تا من ببینم کجارو اشتباه میرم؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

بستگی به نوع مودمت داره 
برای این کار اولا باید مودم خودش بتونه به اینترنت وصل بشه یعنی کانکشن PPPOE رو داخل مودم ست کنی IP رو هم مثل دفاعات قبل همون ISP برای مودم شما اختصاص میده و نباید تغییری تو قسمت تنظیمات کانکشن PPPOE بدی که از IP Static و ... دارم استفاد می کنم چون مودم این IP رو به عنوان IP Static نمیشناسه ولی در طرف ISP هربار که شما کانکت بشی همین IP رو برا شما اختصاص میده حالا اگه تونستی از داخل مودم کانکشن رو تنظیم کنی و مودم به اینترنت وصل شد باقی مراحل رو به روش زیر انجام بده:
بعضی از مودم ها از حالت DMZ استفاده  میکنن بعضی از حالت Port Forward
برای حالت DMZ شما باید IP کارت شبکه سرور رو در باکس مربوطه وارد کنی تا تمامی درخواست هایی که از اینترنت به این IP فرستاده میشه به IP مشخص شده توسط شما که همون IP سرور هست ارسال بشه(حالت DMZ از لحاظ امنیتی می تونه ضعیف باشه)
حالت بعدی که بعضی از مودم ها پشتیبانی می کنه حالت Port Forward هست که اغلب تو قسمت NAT مودم قرار داره تو این قسمت معمولا یه قسمت Default Server هست که تقریبا کار همون DMZ رو انجام میده و IP سرور رو همون جا وارد می کنید و بقیه ماجرا مثل DMZ کار میکنه اما برای حالت خاص که امنیت بیشتری داده می تونید شماره پورت های مختلف رو به همون IP سرورتون یا IP سرور های دیگه اختصاص بدین به این صورت که مثلا اگه Web server شما رویه سرور و Mail server رو یه سرور دیگه نصب باشه می تونید پورت 80 رو به یه سرور و 110 رو به یه سرور دیگه اختصاص بدین نتیجا این کار هم امنیت بیشتر هست که برعکس حالت DMZ تمامی پورت های سرور شما که ممکنه بسته نباشن و راهی برای ورود هک باشه از دسترس خاج میشه

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنمایی تون ولی اگه دقت کرده باشین من تو اولین پست گفتم که نمیخوام IP valid رو روی مودم ست کنم.
به این دلیل که آی پی مودم رو نمیشه ست کرد اصلا نمیشه

میخوام آی پی ولید رو روی سرورم ست کنم تا بتونم از بیرون ریموت کنم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> به این دلیل که آی پی مودم رو نمیشه ست کرد اصلا نمیشه


من این قسمت رو شاید خوب متوجه نمی شم. یعنی چی IP مودم رو نمیشه ست کرد؟
اگه منظورتون مطابق پست اول اینه که با IP دادن به کارت شبکه اینترنت قطع میشه می تونید به روش زیر عمل کنید
با DHCP یا همون IP اتوماتیک کارت رو تنظیم کنید بعد قسمت Status کارت شبکه رو بازکنید و  IP و  ساب نت ماسک رو یا داشت کنید و همون ها رو به صورت دستی ست کنید برای قسمت DNS سرور هم آدرس های 4.2.2.4 و 8.8.8.8 رو بدین 
در این حالت اگه به CMD برین و IP 4.2.2.4  رو پینگ کنید و جواب بگیرین یعنی اینترنت وصل شده و می تونید با همون تنظیماتی که تو پست قبلی گفتم کارتون رو ادامه بدین




> میخوام آی پی ولید رو روی سرورم ست کنم تا بتونم از بیرون ریموت کنم.


با همون روشی که تو پست قبلی گفتم می تونید به سرور Remote وصل بشین در اون روش همونطور که گفتم تمام درخواست هایی که به IP شما میرسه از طریق مودم به همون سروری که معرفی کردین Forward میشه یعنی در دنیای خارج از شبکه Lan شما سرور شما با همون IP Valid شناخته میشه

----------


## hosseini.hit

شماره پورتها مهم است یا نه؟

----------


## hosseini.hit

:خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## khosroanjam

راه همون که اقای خسن زاده گفه Ip Valid  اینجا به اون معنی که IP همیشه ثابته و ISP , اون IP رو به مودم میده 

شماره پورت 100 مهمه برفرض مثال اگه میخوای دوربینتو از ره دور با بروزر ببینی همون پورت 80 رو فوروارد میکنی برای *** فکر کنم پورتهای 1701 و 1723 و 47 و این پورت ها توی ویندوز سرور پیش فرض بسته است باید باز کنیشون

----------


## nikolai72

شرط می بندم default getway رو روی کارت شبکه سرورت ست نکردی ک نمی تونی دسترسی ب اینترنت داشته باشی خخخخخ

----------


## hamid-nic

روی سروری که آی پی ولید ست شده . اولا مطمئن بشید که IP ولید ست شده و به اینترنت دسترسی داره . وقتی مطمئن شدید برای ریموت به سرور توی فایروال ویندوز پورت 3389 را باز کنید . همچنین برای گرفتن ping از سرور باید تو فایروال ویندوز باید پورت مربوط به ارسال پکت های ping را باز کنید که نمونه مثال توی نت هست برای این کار .

----------


## cybercoder

باید روی مودم روترت استاتیک روت بنویسی که مودم/روتر بدونه به کدام اینترفیس یا IP داخل شبکه روت کنه، ضمنا جایی که IP اجاره کردی باید به سمت مودم شما روت کرده باشه بلاکی که بهت اجاره داده.

----------

